# Duathlon Newbie



## Mikey28 (15 Jul 2012)

Hello Im looking to start getting into Duathlons.

I currently do alot of running and looking to get my first road bike soon.

Just need some advice and tips for getting into the sport. Seen a Duathlon event at Oulton Park later this year and fancy entering it


----------



## fimm (16 Jul 2012)

Emm, just enter the Duathlon, turn up, race, see how you get on... you'll not be last, I'm sure.

The obvious training tip is to do what are known as 'bricks'; a training session where you cycle and then run. You don't need to run very far to start with, just enough to learn how strange it feels to try and run on legs you've been cycling hard on!

You don't need much in the way of specialised kit as you don't have the triathlon complication of swimming. The serious people will change shoes for cycling, but there's no reason why you can't cycle in your running shoes if that's what you'd prefer to do.

Are those the sort of tips you were looking for?


----------



## PaulB (16 Jul 2012)

Do it! I love it, me. But then again, I am a runner at heart who's taken up the bike due to long-term over-use injuries so can't run nearly as well now as in the past. 

You need to be aware of where your strength lies. I tend to finish in the top five on the first run but know my second run is the key. All those who are first and foremost cyclists tend to whizz by me on that leg but experience on the bike will get you close enough to pick some of them off on run two. You get the strong impression most of your competitors are cyclists as there is a lot of whinging and moaning on run two which is very tough. Run one is no problem and the transition TO the bike is easy. The transfer FROM the bike to run 2 is horrible for the first mile or so. You'll look like a kangaroo trying to give birth and run simultaneously! You really should practice this and make sure the gear you'll need is set out exactly where you need it; minimise time on this, shave some seconds. Overcome the horrors of the first mile of run 2 and be aware that you'll run through it and all will be well.


----------



## Mikey28 (17 Jul 2012)

Thats some great advice thank you.
The main thing I need to train on sounds like the transition from the bike to the final run.

For my first event I will just be doing it to see how I get on with things then build on from there. I currently do alot of road running and mountain biking, just need to get a road bike soon and get used to the different type of cycling.

Has anyone done the Oulton Park Duathlon? Is it a hard course to start off with


----------



## fimm (17 Jul 2012)

Don't know Oulton Park, sorry. What are the distances, do you know?
There's nothing to stop you racing on a mountain bike (put slick tyres on it and lock out the suspension if you can) - I did my 1st few triathlons on a £200 MTB with slicks.


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

Mikey28 said:


> Hello Im looking to start getting into Duathlons.
> 
> I currently do alot of running and looking to get my first road bike soon.
> 
> Just need some advice and tips for getting into the sport. Seen a Duathlon event at Oulton Park later this year and fancy entering it


the thought of a run ,cycle, run fills me with dread: much prfer the standard tri!


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Oct 2012)

Thinking of doing the same thing although I'm approaching from a cyclists background. Can cycle 50-60 miles without a problem at a reasonable average (>19mph) and can run 10km in around 52 mins.

For me it's just a case of setting myself a new "target" to aim for so that I can maintain/increase the fitness levels I put a load of hard work into attaining this year. Have registered for the London 100 2013 - but want a backup plan.

What sort of distances should I be aiming for for a 1st duathlon? "Classic" or "Ultra"?


----------



## fimm (17 Oct 2012)

Not sure what distances you mean by "classic" and "ultra". What I think of as a "Standard" distance (and it wouldn't surprise me if this is what you mean by "classic") is 10km run, 40km bike, 5km run. I've also done a "sprint" at 5km run, 20km bike, 5km run, and seen a "sprint" where the last run was 2.5km (so that everything was half a Standard).

However I think there's quite a lot of variation in distance and arrangement of duathlons (you get some that are just bike-run, I think?).

Sprint distance would be a good place to start IMHO and would give you an idea of what it is all about. The run to bike transition doesn't seem to be as hard on your legs as the bike to run one, where everyone takes a little while to get their running legs going.


----------



## Arsen Gere (25 Oct 2012)

For those looking for events in the north Stokesley is a good one. Then there is Morpeth, it looks like a world championship qualifier http://www.britishtriathlon.org/ge-...2013-etu-duathlon-european-championships_2306 . Both are sprints Morpeth has a hilly run and a set of stairs to run up so it is quite challenging.


----------

